
Cd Is Wasting Your Time - signa11
https://olivierlacan.com/posts/cd-is-wasting-your-time/
======
bradknowles
Duplicate. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16693274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16693274)

